# For Fathers with Daughters (MUST READ)



## steelcurtain (Aug 25, 2007)

THIS IS A MUST READ FOR ALL THE FATHERS WITH DAUGHTERS OUT THERE....Just throught i'd share this with you..

Strong Fathers, Strong Daughters: 10 Secrets Every Father Should Know
by Meg Meeker


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Added to Amazon wishlist.


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

steelcurtain said:


> THIS IS A MUST READ FOR ALL THE FATHERS WITH DAUGHTERS OUT THERE....Just throught i'd share this with you..
> 
> Strong Fathers, Strong Daughters: 10 Secrets Every Father Should Know
> by Meg Meeker


What is the general content of the book? Does it take a particular stance on issues that effect daughters?


----------

